# Choeradodis rhombificollis



## Morpheus uk (Apr 23, 2013)

Got 3 females and 2 males around 5th instar, fingers crossed.


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 23, 2013)

I love choeradudes. Good luck in caring for them


----------



## OctoberRainne (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow aren't they crazy looking ,very cool species


----------



## aNisip (Apr 23, 2013)

Awesome news morpheus! :clap: :clap: :clap: All the best in getting babies out of those buggers!

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous! Saw your posts on the UK forum. Really awesome sp! Good luck with em!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 23, 2013)

LMAO!!! His/her looks so tiny compared to his shield! Very strange proportions!


----------



## Paradoxica (Apr 23, 2013)

I like the little "Cut out" for their head to fit into that giant shield.


----------



## agent A (Apr 23, 2013)

i like the texture :tt1:


----------



## Reptiliatus (Apr 24, 2013)

Beautiful specimens! Best of luck reproducing them!


----------



## Mime454 (Apr 24, 2013)

LOVE THESE! Keep us updated on them. Would love to watch them grow.


----------



## Sticky (Apr 25, 2013)

Does anyone raise them here in the usa? Maybe you could send an ooth to someone here.


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 25, 2013)

Sticky said:


> Does anyone raise them here in the usa? Maybe you could send an ooth to someone here.


Last time I saw them for sale they were $35 per nymph. Choeradodis are rare and hard to raise and even harder to breed. Not many people will have them, and I doubt someone over here will just get an ooth like that unfortunately.


----------



## Rick (Apr 25, 2013)

I think those are the coolest mantids.


----------



## Coneja (Apr 25, 2013)

Very cool! I especially love the fourth picture of the mantis cleaning... cute!  Can they swivel their heads at all...? The way the head fits into the shield reminds me of those historic neck ruffs! :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks all, its looking ok so far, around 5th or 6th instar now, not sure if i mixed up a moult. Prepare for a massive photo dump now, been taking loads of photo's since all the females are the same instar now. But due to work and flickr being BS now i didnt get round to uploading them untill now. Took all 3 of them at one point up the road to the local resivoir, was hoping i was get some natural scenery and pretend i was in a rainforest taking the shots  Put all 3 of them in a sunny spot on a tree which was swarming with flies, they had themselves a feeding frenzy  One female went crazy when i opened her lid though flipped backwards try to squeeze past a twig and kinked herself in the middle, although its pumped out now thankfully.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## bobericc (Jun 1, 2013)

Lol your choradodis are beautiful best of luck with them.


----------



## hierodula (Jun 2, 2013)

they look so cool on the log lol. they actually look like leaves


----------



## dgerndt (Jun 2, 2013)

Great photos! I've never seen this species before. They are amazing!


----------



## Precarious (Jun 2, 2013)

Beautiful! Should have some soon. I can't wait.


----------



## Mime454 (Jun 2, 2013)

Precarious said:


> Beautiful! Should have some soon. I can't wait.


I'm SO jealous.

Great photos.


----------



## Precarious (Jun 2, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> I'm SO jealous.


I shouldn't count my chickens before they hatch but looks like a done deal.


----------



## gripen (Jun 2, 2013)

Precarious said:


> Beautiful! Should have some soon. I can't wait.


Make sure to take LOTS of pics!


----------



## Precarious (Jun 2, 2013)

gripen said:


> Make sure to take LOTS of pics!


Goes without sayin'...


----------



## agent A (Jun 2, 2013)

are those things cannibals? I'm scared to have 2 ghosts in the same pic, but 3 of a rare species? :blink:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 8, 2013)

This species is just incredible. Hope to obtain some one day!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jun 9, 2013)

you should take them out more. how am I supposed to steal them when they're in your house?  

jk. :lol: this is an amazing species. I hope to see some when I go to costa rica.


----------



## mantiseater (Dec 30, 2013)

Precarious said:


> Beautiful! Should have some soon. I can't wait.


did you ever get any?


----------



## aesculpius (Dec 30, 2013)

Why do you have a non-native species outside?


----------



## Precarious (Dec 30, 2013)

mantiseater said:


> did you ever get any?


No, my buddy failed to breed them.


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 30, 2013)

aesculpius said:


> Why do you have a non-native species outside?


Uhhhhh what?

He took them outside to take pics if that's what u mean


----------

